

Trello - A Big Update for the iOS App - Brajeshwar
http://blog.trello.com/ios-trello-2-4/

======
watershawl
I use Trello everyday for work and personal. I recently downloaded the new app
to my iPhone 4 running iOS 7 and certain boards crash the app when accessed.
The only difference I can see is that the board that crashes uses labels.

